# Working Zinio app



## evertec (Oct 14, 2011)

I tried installing the Zinio app from the market but it wouldn't work so I copied the one off of my Galaxy Tab and tried it, works perfectly. I've attached it so others can use it.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks for this! I have been trying to get Zinio on the Touchpad for months now!

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## scooby007 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the file it worked on my touchpad. Now I can read my magazines.


----------



## antfarm81 (Oct 15, 2011)

Can I install this through clockwork recovery? Or do I need to use the ACME installer?
Thanks!


----------



## antfarm81 (Oct 15, 2011)

Nevermind! Figured it out...


----------



## jcb_heights (Oct 24, 2011)

Great it works! Been trying to install it from the market after installing Alpha 2.1 but would not work. thanks for sharing!!


----------



## pauljohn696969 (Aug 26, 2011)

To antfarm81. .apk files are the actually install apps reconized by Android. Just download to the TouchPad, locate with a file browser (if you don't have one, I'd recommend getting ES File Manager form the Market - it's free), and click on it. The app will install and there ya go!


----------

